# casse-tête



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Le nouveau jeu vidéo qui vient de sortir sur le marché, c'est un vrai casse-tête!*

Ho bisogno di utlizzare il passato recente qui. Allora utlizzerò : *appena, ora, poco fa;  giusto, proprio, proprio ora, o proprio adesso.*

*casse-tête* = rompicapo.
Non so se posso anche dire: spaccare la testa??

Il mio tentativo:

Il nuovo gioco video che è giusto/appena uscito sul mercato, è __________??


----------



## nestore

Salut Ben!

*Il nuovo videogioco, appena uscito sul mercato, è un vero rompicapo!*
*Il videogioco che è appena uscito sul mercato, è un vero rompicapo!*


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Je te remercie Nestore.

Allors, on dit "videogioco" ... c'est un seul mot.

Je pensais dire "rompicapo"

Et "spaccare la testa"? Peut-on utiliser cette expression?

Puis-je dire, par exemple: e' un gioco che mi spacca la testa?

P.S. Brian, pourrais-tu, je te prie, changer le titre de ce fil de discussion pour le nommer "c'est un vrai casse-tête!?


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Et "spaccare la testa"? Peut-on utiliser cette expression?
> 
> Puis-je dire, par exemple: e' un gioco che mi spacca la testa?


Hmm... direi di no.
Io personalmente preferirei 'appena uscito', o 'appena lanciato sul mercato' ad 'appena uscito sul mercato', ma ci sono un buon numero di riscontri anche per quest'ultima espressione.


----------



## giorgio.t

Io personalmente non so se tradurrei casse-têtecon rompicapo: rompicapo è un termine un po' antiquato in italiano, mentre casse-tête è ancora "giovanile".

forse: ti darà del filo da torcere?

anche questa espressione è un po' vecchia ma almeno è un po' più aggressiva, come lo è casse-tête.


----------



## Necsus

giorgio.t said:


> Io personalmente non so se tradurrei casse-têtecon rompicapo: rompicapo è un termine un po' antiquato in italiano, mentre casse-tête è ancora "giovanile".


_Spaccacervello_ ti sembra più vicino all'originale?


----------

